# installation du terminal X11



## Booli (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour
 J'ai la derniere version de Matlab mais pour l'executer j'ai besoin du terminal X11 et je ne l'ai pas installé lors de l'installation initiale de OSX...et maintenant je n'arrive pas a l'installer!!! Dans l'aide de macOS il disent qu'il faut le récupérer sur le CD2 d'installation mais je n'arrive pas a l'explorer..il n'ya a qu'un "lisez-moi", et sur le CD 1 j'ai cru avoir trouvé ce qu'il fallait mais apparamen cela n'a pas suffi puisque je n'arrive toujours pas a lancer matlab..pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Effectivement, comme tu l'as constaté, X11 n'est pas installé par défaut (y'a une coche optionnelle cachée à la première instal d'OS X). 

Cependant, le package d'installation est quand même accessible sur le CD d'install.

Une fois installé, tu devrais trouver *X11* sous *Applications/Utilitaires*. Je ne connais pas matlab, mais tu pourras (je n'en doute pas un instant ) le lancer _depuis le terminal X11_.


----------



## Booli (1 Janvier 2005)

Pourrais tu me dire exactement ou est caché l installation de X11 sur le disque parceque j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir tout fait et X11 n'apparait toujours pas dans mes utilitaires...


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Janvier 2005)

as tu bien Panther ?
si tu as 4 CDs , sur le CD n°3
sinon, http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html

si tu as 10.2, il faut trouver la beta 0.3 de X11, elle ne se trouve plus sur le site aplle mais devrait se trouver sur Internet en cherchant un peu.


----------



## Booli (2 Janvier 2005)

J'imagine que oui puisque j'ai reçu mon iBook pour noël donc céest bien Panther...mais je n'ai que 2 DVD d'installation alors voila..mais j'ai pu récupérer de quoi l'installer sur le site internet d'apple donc c'est bon..Merci beaucoup


----------



## lionceau33 (2 Janvier 2005)

Oui, c'est vrai moi aussi, même problème, j'ai installé x11, la procédure d'install d'effectue tout nickel, mais rien dans applics/utilitaire ???? - ça fait 2 fois en plus ??????????
ma config : un imac G5 avec 2 DVD d'install, et j'ai bien installé les devTools, pourtant !!


----------



## mob (2 Janvier 2005)

vous avez pas un dossier Installateurs dans Application ou ptet dans Application/Utilitaires/ avec l'installateur de X11 dedans (je l'ai effacé le dossier donc je sais plus bien ou il est) ?


----------



## lionceau33 (2 Janvier 2005)

en fait je me demande s'il y a pas un petit bug sur certains CD ou DVD parce qu'en telechargeant depuis le site d'apple, j'ai pu ensuite installer X11 sans aucun problème   ??

Quelqu'un sait-il si je peux faire tourner des .exe (je sais ce que c'est) grace à X11 ?? existe -t-il une ruse ???????? (en fait c'est juste pour faire tourner de tout petits softs d'aide à Hattrick qui malheureusement ne sont développer que pour PC) et j'ai essayé cette grosse daube de VPC 7 (quelle Mer???) on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir un Pauvre Computer dans son mac - impossible de trouver un disque de boot, etc?etc?? Nous encore c'est en virtuel, mais les PC users c'est pour de vrai - les pauvres  ;-)


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Janvier 2005)

X11 te permet de lancer un seveur X Window pour lancer des applications graphiques du monde Unix, il ne te permet pas de lancer des .exe
regarde le projet Boschs sans aucune garantie de ma part , c'est hyper lent mais ...?


----------



## lionceau33 (3 Janvier 2005)

ok merci v voir ça ;-)


----------

